# Ok, 1 more question...LOL



## BlueEyedMum (Nov 26, 2009)

I should have just printed it and been done but no, I had to play around. So I chose which windmill I wanted but now I'm have a problem. I'm not sure if I want it colored now..LOL

Colored









Sepia









B&W


----------



## sherylb (Oct 27, 2008)

I love D.
The goats and the texture of the building are fantastic.
Good luck!


----------



## Valmore Daniels (Jul 12, 2010)

B


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

C and D for sure. Probably A for the 3rd.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

I like C, but depending on the judges, they might not like the angled shot so you'd might want to go with F.  I also like D and E.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

I must be missing something... I only see 3 pics, no goats and no angles.


----------



## BlueEyedMum (Nov 26, 2009)

911jason said:


> I must be missing something... I only see 3 pics, no goats and no angles.


LOL, sorry Jason. I couldn't delete the topic so I took the photos out...


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Oooo sepia.

The blue sky almost doesn't look real.. and the BW looks to cold and forbidding.


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Care for the input of an amateur photographer with over forty years of experience?  Here's how to choose when making the decision to go with B&W over color:

You generally want to go with B&W when the subject contains a lot of textures, and color will compete with those textures.  The more texture, the less need for color.  But before choosing B&W consider also the textures beyond the subject:  How dramatic is the sky?  Do the surrounding flora give added complimentary texture to the overall photograph, or would the natural colors of the flora better compliment the main subject?

Now, moving beyond the B&W/Color thing, one item strikes me about your proposed photograph and that's non-adherence to what we photographers call, "The Rule of Thirds."  With a few exceptions, most photographs look much better if the main subject is off-center, and the way to off-center is to draw an imaginary grid with the two horizontal lines one-third the way from the top and bottom and the two vertical lines one-third in from either side.  Where these lines intersect is the "sweet-spot," but just using the lines themselves will also do.  Example:  Placing the base of the subject at the bottom-third line, the tree line (or in this case the very top of the main structure) at the top-third line, and centering the windmill on the right-third vertical line.  This will cut off the right side of the windmills blades, but will alternatively give you more of the left side blades, which actually enhances the drama.  This will require cropping the photograph.

The additional benefit in this case is that more negative space is freed up to display the sky and those dramatic clouds you captured, AND give you negative space for text (title, author's name, etc.)

Hope this helps.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Sepia.  The colors in the colored one look a little odd and computerized b/w sometimes looks odd to my eyes.


----------

